# The best bunny bonding advice...?



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been reading up on bonding but there seems to be so much conflicting information online! Many of you on this forum seem very knowledgable about this, so I would really appreciate a point in the right direction...be it a recommendation for a book, a weblink or just somebody's tried-and-tested advice!

I want to enter the new year with Buddy being neutered and having a friend either joining him or on the way! I feel so guilty seeing him out there by himself sometimes even though I know I've done the very best I can so far.

So - I really do want to get my head around how best to introduce a new bunny, so that I can start preparing for this and adapting the current set-up if necessary. 

I know I will need to house a new rabbit separately to start with, and have a neutral space for bonding. However, I am unsure how to do this with my current setup and am not sure I can really take over much more of the garden! 

I initially thought that a new bun could have the other half of the shed to start with, with a tunnel to half of Buddy's run. The two areas would only be be separated my mesh though - so would this be too close? This would also take up a fair bit of Buddy's existing territory and space and I'm not sure he would regard any of it (even the other half of the shed) as 'neutral'!

Am I really just going to be better off going for another hutch/run somewhere else in the garden for a new bunny? I guess it will only be temporary until she can join Buddy in his shed/run permanently...!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest, you are best keeping them totally separate until you are ready to bond


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I am by NO way an expert at all but one solution I think would be best for a bonding area is something like this

Great Deals on Small Pet Runs & Fencing at Zooplus: Small Pet Indoor Run

You would be best off really having this indoors as you will need to keep a very close eye on them at least to start with. The problem there is that you cannot bring a rabbit indoors while the weather is still cold as they will shed their winter cold then get very ill when they do go back out, so this is not an option right now.
Do you have any patio/french doors? If so maybe you could get a run similar to this but with a roof and put this outside but right next to your french doors so you can keep a close eye on them and quickly nip out if any bother. To start with you will have to be outside with them though and be right there to sort out any problems but when they have started to settle at least this way you will be able to keep an eye on them from the house. Just an idea.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If you get a bunny from a rescue chances are they will offer a bonding service for Buddy and his new wifey bun so you wont have to do it.

I've bonded quite a few male/female pairs and luckily things have always gone smoothly.
Here is how I've bonded pairs......
1. Put them both into a carrier and take them for a short drive. Apparently this is a good step! I learnt about this on a rabbit forum. And it seems to work, I guess they are a little unsure as to what's going on so that forces them to want to be close to each other for comfort.

2. Either have a small-ish pen ready for when you get back or I use the bathtub 
Once you get back from the drive pop them in the bath together.
Make sure there is lots of hay down. No toys. And scatter feed all food and treats so they cant fight over anything.
Some people rub a little apple sauce or mushed up banana on each bunnies head to encourage them to groom each other.

3. Keep them like that for a few days at least or until they look settled together.
After that you can increase the space and when you've done that if they still seem ok then you can move them into their permanent accom (you'll have to clean it so it doesn't smell of Buddy though)

I hope that helps.
I know it's not the way everyone bonds but it works for me.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Whereabouts in Cornwall are you Helen? Hopefully as purple_x says there will be a good rescue place near you who can help.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Also you can always ask for bonding help on here Rabbits United Forum
Some members will bond for you if you ask, usually all you have to do is give a donation to them or to a rescue of their choice.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, thank you...this is all incredibly helpful.

I can't help thinking I am going to have to wait for warmer weather, as bonding is going to need to take place outside in my situation. I like the idea of the pen Jo-pop suggests for bonding but I will need something with a roof - maximum security is a priority as our garden's not cat-proof!  

I am in Newquay, Cornwall...I think my nearest rescues are Plymouth and St. Ives - both over an hour away so probably not that feasible. I have a local RSPCA centre that always has bunnies looking for homes. I don't think they can help with bonding, though.

Thanks for the tip about the other forum, Purple x, it may be that I can find somebody local willing to help me when the time comes!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

This run will be great then
Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus
I have one of these and they come with metal stakes that you push into the ground so the run cant be pushed over by a predator.
Also as when you first bond you need to keep them in a smaller area you could always just use fewer panels.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Helen

I got my George from Woodside in Plymouth. I wouldnt swap him for the world hes so gental. They also have a lot of girl buns in at the min according to their facebook.

or heres a link to 2 in Cornwall Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption

It took me 6 months to finally bond my 2 mainly because I was working 6 day weeks. I had tried them in neutral spaces before and they just went for each other. I finally did it over the Easter bank holiday, dry shampooed thrm then drove them from Totnes to Plymouth and back and then put the dog crate they were in in the bathroom. After half a day and a second outing I gave them a foot more room and kept a close eye on them. I did have to tell them off a few times but bit by bit I was able to increase the space so they had the whole bathroom. I slept with the doors open so I would hear them if they had a barney which they did once or twice. I washed the wendy house down with vinegar so it didnt smell of them anymore and was able to put them out there at the end of the long weekend. They didnt get their run until the following week which was extra mean but I couldnt risk things not working out.

George is a very slow and dumb rabbit where as Miffy is super quick and into everything. George attempts to follow Miffy everywhere on the basis she might have food. I have caught them cleaning eachother and sleeping bunched up next to eachother although they never fight I wouldnt call it a match made in heaven.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> I got my George from Woodside in Plymouth. I wouldnt swap him for the world hes so gental. They also have a lot of girl buns in at the min according to their facebook.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to share this; it's really useful. The rescue centre in St. Columb (the RSPCA one) is the one I was thinking of adopting from when the time comes, as it's only a 15 minute drive from my house, but I won't rule out the one in Hayle or Plymouth (both roughly an hour away from me) if it seems they have the right bun! It seems as if a car ride for buns to kick off bonding is all part of it, anyway!

I think I am going to have to wait until Spring to bond Buddy. Partly because bonding is going to have to take place outside (the house is the cat's territory and it'd be too tricky worrying about keeping him away from the buns!) and also because I think I want to book a week off work so I can be around 24/7 to committ to the process.

I have patio doors which open right out into a patio off of our dining room, so I am thinking the patio will be ideal to set up as a neutral space. I can watch through the glass door when I come into the house, and even sleep in the dining room to keep an eye on them during bonding if I need to!

This thread has really helped me to start sorting our the logistics and factor in some of the things I need to be aware of to do this properly. If only it were as easy as just getting another bun and putting it in with Buddy!!!
I'd have never have gone to a pet shop and bought a single bun if it had been up to me from the start....but that's what my stepdaughter did, and now Buddy is mine...and I'm willing and able to continue putting his situation right by giving him the life he deserves. People are quick to say 'please get him a friend' to anyone with a single bun - and they're absolutely right - but it's not quite as straightforward as that when it really comes down to it!

It's just a shame we're heading into winter now but at least he now has his shed & run in place so he'll be safe and warm, even if he will have to be patient for a just little bit longer in waiting for a friend to join him. At least I am now actively planning for it and it's definitely on the cards!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck for when you do decide to go ahead, you could always get him a couple of wives with the mansion you've built for him


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Maybe the other area in the shed could be seen as neutral. If it is scrubbed with vinegar and hot water and rearranged to look different. Maybe it could be a suitable bonding area. 
Also it is worth seeing if there are any rescues which will do it for you.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Maybe the other area in the shed could be seen as neutral. If it is scrubbed with vinegar and hot water and rearranged to look different. Maybe it could be a suitable bonding area.
> Also it is worth seeing if there are any rescues which will do it for you.


Thanks, that's a good suggestion. I've also made a few phone enquiries and am awaiting a call back from my local RSPCA resuce about bonding, so I'll see what they have to say. It would be so amazing if somebody could do it for me; Buddy wouldn't have to wait so long for me to 'catch up' and be ready to do it!


----------

